# The Fart Button



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Come on Jae ~ 'The Fart button - press here. You know you want to.'

More ad' monitoring is required me thinks!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Come on Jae ~ 'The Fart button - press here. You know you want to.'
> 
> More ad' monitoring is required me thinks!


I bet you clicked on it!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't have to. Got my own!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> I don't have to. Got my own!


 :lol:


----------

